# Mountainbike Wochenende/ Taunus



## Benjamin2013 (17. Juli 2013)

Wer fährt am Wochende im Taunus regelmäßig Mountainbike ?
Bin Kein Profi habe Interesse an regelmäßigen Touren.
Kenn mich im Taunus nicht aus suche gleichgesinnte Anfänger ;-)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juli 2013)

Da fahren ´ne ganze Menge Leute. Um gleichgesinnte Mitfahrer zu finden, solltest du vielleicht schreiben, wo im großen Taunus du fährst und was du gern fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karlina (11. August 2013)

Hallo, ich finde das Thema (Wochenende eben..) gut und wäre froh, wenn es hier "oben" bleiben würde durch regelmäßige konkrete Angebote wie bei den Feierabendlern, wäre auch froh über Anschluss an WE Fahrer (Plural, möchte lieber in einer kleineren Gruppe mitfahren als im Duett, da ich sonst immer sprechen muss bzw mich zur Unterhaltung verpflichtet sehe, und ich möchte mich lieber auf's Treten und Meditieren ;-) konzentrieren, gebe gerne meinen Senf in der Gruppe mal dazu und so. Aber wer einmal mit einem Fremden in einem Ritt hoch ist "in gepflegter Konversation", der weiß was ich meine....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wochenende, da all diese Feierabendtouren viel zu früh beginnen, das ist nur für Öffentliche Dienstler oder Studenten zu schaffen. Und im Dunklen fahre ich nicht. 
Also, ich auch, ich auch ;-): Suche auch Anschluss an möglichst Ü45/Ü50er, die 
AM WOCHENENDE 
- zu humanen Tageszeiten (Abfahrten so zw 11 und 17 Uhr, so dass man jedenfalls vor der Dunkelheit aus dem Wald ist)
- weniger gegen sich und ihre Vorzeiten und, als mehr zeitmessfrei fahren
- Zustieg zur Gruppe Königstein oder Kronberg.
Bin autark genug, allein umzukehren oder nach Hause zu finden, falls ich ins absolute Schlepptau geraten sollte ;-)


----------



## moses3k (13. August 2013)

Bin seit gestern für die nächsten 6 Wochen in FFM stationiert und hätte großes Interesse daran, diesen Sonntag zu fahren. Kann ich mich irgendwo anschließen?


----------



## wartool (15. August 2013)

Am Sonntag findet z.B. die DIMB tour statt - siehe der entsprechende Tourenausschreibungsthread hier im Lokalforum.


----------



## moses3k (15. August 2013)

Falls du die Tour von IG Taunus meinst, die habe ich gefunden! Vielen Dank..


----------



## Quitchibo (18. August 2013)

Hi,
ich fahre auch gerne am Wochenende im Taunus. Meistens ab Hohemark.
Feierabend Touren schaffe ich zeitlich nicht, aber Wochenende ist super. Ich fahre eigentlich am liebsten vormittags zeitig schon los. Mein Bikekumpel macht in letzter Zeit öfters schlapp und daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich nicht immer alleine losziehen müßte (da lässt sich der innere Schweinehund so schwer bekämpfen .
Vielleicht bekommen wir ja für kommendes Wochenende 24./25.08. was organisiert?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## moses3k (23. August 2013)

Servus, wie schaut's dieses Wochenende aus? Leichter Regen ist angesagt, aber das macht mir nix. Hätte jemand Lust, mitzufahren?


----------



## Quitchibo (23. August 2013)

Hi,
Ich werde morgen am frühen Vormittag an der hohenmark losfahren. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Lust hätte mitzufahren.

Grüße Christian


----------



## Friendlyman (23. August 2013)

.


----------



## Rosinante2 (28. Februar 2014)

Hi,
Bin neu hier und nicht gerade Profi, wollte fragen ob ihr denn noch immer am WE regelmäßig fährt würde mich gerne, wenn es ok ist, anschließen.
Grüße Noa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quitchibo (28. Februar 2014)

Hi,
wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du schon dieses Wochenende mitfahren. Ich habe mein Bike frisch vom Service abgeholt und wollte dieses Wochenende das erste Mal in den Taunus fahren..
Grüße Christian


----------



## willyalvarez2 (5. März 2014)

Hallo!

Ich werde ab Freitag als Praktikant in Frankfurt sein. Ich würde gern mitfahren, auch unter der Woche. Wenn jemand fährt würde ich mich gern anschließen.

Grüsse, 

William


----------



## Asrael (5. März 2014)

@willyalvarez2 was willst du denn fahren?
Wir fahren fast jeden Samstag oder Sonntag gemütliche Endurorunden im Taunus. Wir haben auch meist Mädels dabei und bergauf geht's eher ruhig zu, bergab sollte man dann schon ein wenig fahren können.
Wir freuen uns immer über Mitfahrer/innen  Einfach per PN anschreiben.

P.S. ohne Helm nehmen wir niemanden mit und Protektoren wären von Vorteil


----------



## willyalvarez2 (5. März 2014)

Hallo ich fahre hauptsächlich XC und Marathon. Mein Fahrrad ist ein Hardtail. Wenn das passt würde ich mitkommen.


----------



## Speedskater (16. März 2014)

@Asrael, wann und wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## Nigges19 (26. März 2014)

Hallo, 
suche ne Tour für den Samstag. Fahr ihr wieder? Wo startet ihr denn so? Nähe Wiesbaden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (26. März 2014)

@Speedskater hab deinen Post erst jetzt gesehen. Meist Samstags oder Sonntag um 10:30 an der Hohemark. Aber wie gesagt Bergauf im Schneckentempo und Bergab sind zumindest Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner angesagt


----------



## Slash96 (3. April 2014)

Asrael schrieb:


> @Speedskater hab deinen Post erst jetzt gesehen. Meist Samstags oder Sonntag um 10:30 an der Hohemark. Aber wie gesagt Bergauf im Schneckentempo und Bergab sind zumindest Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner angesagt



Hi, ich wohne seit Kurzem in Frankfurt und würde mich gerne anschließen, falls jemand an diesem Wochenende in den Taunus startet. Fahre grob beschrieben irgendwas zwischen All Mountain/Enduro. Kondition ist nach einem Armbruch noch im Aufbau. Bergab hilft ja zum Glück die Schwerkraft.


----------



## Asrael (3. April 2014)

@Slash96 wir treffen uns diesen Sonntag um 11:30 an der Hohemark, irgendwo bei den Wohnwagenparkplatzen auf dem bezahlparkplatz.
Halt einfach nach einem Mädel mit einem Nukeproof Mega in silber, einem Langhaarigen mit nem schwarzen Canyon Torque und nem Dicken mit nem roten Specialized Ausschau.


----------



## sipaq (4. April 2014)

@Slash96: Ich werde am Sonntag vsl. gegen 10.30 Uhr oder 11 Uhr an der Hohemark starten. Kannst gerne mitkommen (siehe auch Afterwork-Biken Thread). Falls Interesse besteht schick mir einfach eine PN mit Deiner Handynummer. Dann klären wir den Rest telefonisch.


----------



## Slash96 (5. April 2014)

Danke für Eure Rückmeldung! Bei so viel Auswahl mach ich es einfach mal der Reihenfolge nach. 

@Asrael ich schlag dann am Sonntag an der Hohemark um 11:30 auf und halte Ausschau. Komme mit nem schwarzen Lapierre Spicy.

@sipaq Wenn es ok ist, würde ich mich einfach dann das nächste mögliche Wochenende Dir/Euch mal anschließen. An den After Work Thread werd ich mich mal dranhängen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## flip_4 (5. April 2014)

Bin auch vor kurzen in den Taunus-Gebiet gezogen und kenne mich auch nicht hier aus.
@Asrale @Slash96 Würde mich auch am Sonntag an der Hohenmark anschließen. Komme mit ein YT Wicked, gelber Evoc Rucksack


----------



## axelwhite91 (9. April 2014)

Huhu, bin neu hier und schließe mich dem Beitrag von 
*Benjamin2013 an *


----------



## sipaq (9. April 2014)

Fahr doch einfach bei der DIMB Tour am Sonntag mit. Ist hier im Frankfurt-Forum ausgeschrieben.


----------



## lordsilence (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo ich bin auch neu hier und wäre auch an Wochenendtouren und an Feierabendausfahrten interessiert!!!


----------



## Quitchibo (3. Juli 2014)

Ich werdem am Samstag Nachmittag eine kleine Runde ab Hohemark fahren (ca. 35 km, 1000 HM). 
Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Lust hätte und mitkommen würde 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (3. Juli 2014)

Hi Christian,

komme gerne mit. Schick mir doch mal eine PN mit Deiner Handy-Nummer. Dann klären wir alles weitere bilateral.


----------



## Benjamin2013 (3. Juli 2014)

Hi Christian,

Wenns nicht "regnet"  "fahre ich auch mit "


----------



## Quitchibo (3. Juli 2014)

Wenns regnet fahre ich wohl auch nicht.
Ansonsten hatte ich an einen Start um ca. 14:30 gedacht


----------



## Quitchibo (5. Juli 2014)

Wir starten um 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## smyl (5. Juli 2014)

Schade bei mir klappt es heute net, jemand lust morgen fruh um 10.30 ne kleine Runde im Taunus zu drehen?


----------



## sipaq (5. Juli 2014)

Trotz Regen hat es Spaß gemacht. Einmal kurz und knackig auf den AK hoch und wieder runter. Und SO nass war es gar nicht.


----------



## smyl (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo, werde diesen Sonntag 13.07 wieder fahren, 
Treffpunkt um 9.30 beim Hohemark,
Tour können wir vor Ort flexibel planen, 
vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand etwas besser aus als ich 
Vorschlag wäre so um die 2-3 Std.

Von Frankfurt aus Fährt die U3, Ich steig bei der Holzhausenhaltestelle ein, Ankunft 9.26

Freu mich auf Rückmeldungen


----------



## Quitchibo (8. Juli 2014)

Ich versuche dabei zu sein. Mir wäre sogar 9:00 noch lieber.
Gruß Christian.


----------



## smyl (9. Juli 2014)

ich glaub neun schaff ich net, die bahn braucht leider auch so lang, aber wäre cool wenn um 9.30 klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (10. Juli 2014)

Bin um 9.30 Uhr dabei. Auskennen tue ich mich auch, wie Quitchibo bestätigen kann


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Juli 2014)

bin gern dabei. regenwahrscheinlichkeit über 50% an der hohemark...
reise ebenfalls mit der ubahn an, vom südbahnhof aus


----------



## smyl (12. Juli 2014)

cool dann bis morgen


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Juli 2014)

wetter sieht scheisse aus... ich bleib daheim


----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2014)

Quitchibo und ich sind auch draußen. Aktuell regnet es und das Regenradar verheißt keine Besserung. :-(


----------



## smyl (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo , werde diesen Samstag 19.06 wieder fahren, 
Treffpunkt um 9.30 beim Hohemark,
Tour können wir vor Ort flexibel planen, 
vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand etwas besser aus als ich 
Vorschlag wäre so um die 2-3 Std.

für alle Gutwetterfahrer, es soll sonnig werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (17. Juli 2014)

biste letzte woche noch gefahren? diesen samstag wirds bei mir nix.


----------



## Quitchibo (17. Juli 2014)

Ja, für mich als Schönwetterfahrer sind die Aussichten nicht schlecht 
Also ich werde am Samstag um 9:30 dabei sein.
Ich habe auch schon eine schöne Runde geplant.

Bis dann
Christian


----------



## sipaq (18. Juli 2014)

Ich werde am Sonntag morgen fahren. Vsl. so ab 9.30 Uhr. Mitfahrer sind willkommen.


----------



## smyl (19. Juli 2014)

@fridjof
Na klar, wenn ich schon mal zeit hab wird bei jedem Wetter gefahren.


----------



## Quitchibo (6. August 2014)

Ich würde am Wochenende, vorraussichtlich Samstag Vormittag, wieder ne kleine Runde im Taunus drehen. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? Treffpunkt ca. 9:00 - 9:30 Uhr Hohemark


----------



## sipaq (6. August 2014)

Bislang soll es regnen, aber falls nicht wäre ich um 9.30 Uhr dabei.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. August 2014)

viel spaß leute. ich quäl mich ab morgen durchs ucka gebirge.


----------



## smyl (27. August 2014)

Hallo , 

nachdem ich jetzt einige Wochenenden leider keine zeit hatte, 
möchte ich diesen Samstag mal wieder auf rad steigen, wetter soll ja auch wieder besser werden.

Treffpunkt um 9.30 beim Hohemark,
Tour können wir vor Ort flexibel planen, 
vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand etwas besser aus als ich 
Vorschlag wäre so um die 2-3 Std.


----------



## Basvender (29. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will morgen ab Hohemark ne endurotour fahren. ca 3. Stunden. Hoch zum Feldberg. Dann ein bissl runter und den altkönig noch mitnehmen. Dann zurück zur Hohemark. Hoch alles eher gemächlich. Runter ein bisschen flotter.
werde wohl so gegen 11 - halb 12 an der hohemark starten.
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein oder mehrere Mitstreiter (innen), einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## Quitchibo (6. September 2014)

Ich möchte nach einer längeren Pause morgen am Sonntag den 7.9. mal wieder im Taunus ne Runde drehen.
Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren. Ich habe an einen Start um 9:00-9:30 gedacht.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smyl (6. September 2014)

Quitchibo schrieb:


> Ich möchte nach einer längeren Pause morgen am Sonntag den 7.9. mal wieder im Taunus ne Runde drehen.
> Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren. Ich habe an einen Start um 9:00-9:30 gedacht.
> 
> Grüße
> Christian


----------



## smyl (6. September 2014)

Wäre gerne dabei. Kann aber erst morgen Mittag ab 14,30


----------



## Quitchibo (26. September 2014)

Ich würde am Samstag ab ca. 14:00 Uhr wieder ne Runde im Taunus ab Hohemark fahren.
Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren? Dachte so an ca. 30 km/900 HM...


----------



## Asrael (26. September 2014)

Servus!
Jemand bock morgen mitzufahren? Bergauf entspannt und bergab geht's dann auf knackigen Trails, oder wenn gewünscht suche ich auch gern was leichteres raus.
Uhrzeit eigentlich egal. Startpunkt Oberursel Hohemark.


----------



## Rocks-Rocker (3. Oktober 2014)

Servus, finden sich denn Leute für morgen oder Sonntag die Trails im Taunus rocken wollen.


----------



## Rocks-Rocker (3. Oktober 2014)

Servus, jemand Lust morgen oder am Sonntag die Trails im Taunus zu rocken.


----------



## smyl (13. November 2014)

Jemand lust und zeit am Wochenende ne runde zu fahren?


----------



## Quitchibo (13. November 2014)

Ich könnte am Samstag Vormittag mitfahren. 
Die Wettervorhersage ist allerdings bescheiden:-(
Ich melde mich morgen nochmal.


----------



## Quitchibo (26. November 2014)

Hat jemand Lust kommenden Samstag (29.11.2014) ab ca. 14:00 Uhr eine Runde im Taunus mitzufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B-a-r-a (16. August 2015)

Karlina schrieb:


> Hallo, ich finde das Thema (Wochenende eben..) gut und wäre froh, wenn es hier "oben" bleiben würde durch regelmäßige konkrete Angebote wie bei den Feierabendlern, wäre auch froh über Anschluss an WE Fahrer (Plural, möchte lieber in einer kleineren Gruppe mitfahren als im Duett, da ich sonst immer sprechen muss bzw mich zur Unterhaltung verpflichtet sehe, und ich möchte mich lieber auf's Treten und Meditieren ;-) konzentrieren, gebe gerne meinen Senf in der Gruppe mal dazu und so. Aber wer einmal mit einem Fremden in einem Ritt hoch ist "in gepflegter Konversation", der weiß was ich meine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B-a-r-a (16. August 2015)

Hallo Karlina,
bist Du mittlerwrile findig geworden. Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Anschluss (S1, Kondition im Aufbau). Vielleicht kannst Du mit Tipp geben..
Gruß Barbara




Karlina schrieb:


> Hallo, ich finde das Thema (Wochenende eben..) gut und wäre froh, wenn es hier "oben" bleiben würde durch regelmäßige konkrete Angebote wie bei den Feierabendlern, wäre auch froh über Anschluss an WE Fahrer (Plural, möchte lieber in einer kleineren Gruppe mitfahren als im Duett, da ich sonst immer sprechen muss bzw mich zur Unterhaltung verpflichtet sehe, und ich möchte mich lieber auf's Treten und Meditieren ;-) konzentrieren, gebe gerne meinen Senf in der Gruppe mal dazu und so. Aber wer einmal mit einem Fremden in einem Ritt hoch ist "in gepflegter Konversation", der weiß was ich meine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

